# 2008 rogue AC not working



## Dvozar (Jan 5, 2013)

2008 rogue AC blowing hot. Clutch worked intermittently while I charged last week. Cold air was fine for 5 days. now clutch not engaging. Need new clutch? Electrical? Compressor? How to diagnose? Help!!! 95 degrees in cleveland today!! Murphy's law strikes again!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Any shop can diag this and with A/C concerns I would have to have my eyes on it to do so.


----------



## mik12 (Jun 17, 2015)

2009 rogue blower motor resistor location ? Anyone know?


----------

